# TOTB X - July 30th - 31st July 2011



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Good Morning All,

I have pleasure in announcing that we have started to take entries for this years TOTB X

Discounted admission tickets are also available

http://www.totb.co.uk/events/index.php/pay-here

I will be coordinating the teams again this year, so if you have any questions or concerns, please ask away.

Please make use of the TOTB forum as this will have updates leading up to the event.

http://www.straightliners-events.co.uk/forum/

Regards
Dave Naxton


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey there, I went to this a coupe of years ago and will be going again this year, now I can't remember which day I went on, which is the best day to go on?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Any free tickets as its on the weekend of my birthday :lol:

Daz


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

is norris designs there this year??


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Are you looking at a way to promote your company - well we may have the answer

We run an event called "Ten of the best"

Ten of the Best (TOTB), is a performance road car event run by Straightliners Ltd, aimed at finding the best all round car in Europe. Handling, top speed and a 1/4m drag strip are used to determine the outcome.

We are able to offer you an opportunity to be part of this, in the way of a trade stand

DON'T MISS OUT !! With trade spaces at just £100 (+ VAT ) for 2 days (No size restrictions) - this is a fantastic opportunity to raise your profile right across Yorkshire and beyond. Now in its Tenth year, TOTB has gone from strength to strength. Previous years have exceeded 6000 visitors on the Sunday alone.

For more information - Please contact

Tina Symmonds - Trade Manager / Exhibitors
[email protected]

************************************************************************************
Here is a brief rundown of what is going to happen over the weekend

TOTB X is a full on two day event with evening entertainment

New for this milestone tenth event is the TOTB boot camp on Saturday the 30th this is where the next generation of competitors can come along and experience this unique event for themselves.

Saturday also sees the TOTB competitors on track doing their final prep for the big day

Saturday night we have the big marquee from UK Bars and the top band Strangebrew entry is free and open to all campers, competitors and traders.

New for the big day on Sunday is the Top speed viewing area set adjacent to the kilometre boards this area with its own vintage shuttle bus running spectators up to view the top speed action.

Also new for Sunday we have Helicopter flights taking off adjacent to the top speed viewing area. Spectators can go up and see the event from the air and marvel at this vast airfield from above

For more information on the event visit www.totb.co.uk


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

We have just launched a new TOTB website

http://www.totb.co.uk/cms/

Please feel free to look around

Regards 
Dave Naxton


----------

